# Malaga football club



## keith3014 (Apr 5, 2014)

Now living in Benalmadena Pueblo and fancy watching Malaga play this year,just wondered if somebody could guide me to the best place to sit with other British fans.Been a Qpr fan for the last fourtyyears and I would like to suffer out hear as well.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

keith3014 said:


> Now living in Benalmadena Pueblo and fancy watching Malaga play this year,just wondered if somebody could guide me to the best place to sit with other British fans.Been a Qpr fan for the last fourtyyears and I would like to suffer out hear as well.


I know nothing about football, but you could get in touch with the Málaga CF international supporters' club. Enjoy!

Peña Internacional Malaguista


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

If you have a Facebook account, join the group Axarquia Local Information. Post this question there and you will find that many British folk travel to Malaga to watch matches.


----------



## Keithtoon (May 7, 2015)

Hi Keith,
I have been 3 times in the last year if it is of any help.. But your question is more about meeting expats to watch match with, i think?
#ToonArmy


----------

